# DPF Progress Light



## firhead (Apr 21, 2021)

I've got 22 hours on my new DK5310. Today the DPF Progress light came on; frankly, I don't even know what DPF stands for or what the regeneration process is supposed to do. No other lights came on, tractor operated OK. The only other thing going on was there seemed to be a weird smell coming from somewhere. Heat gauge was normal. The dealer where I bought it didn't give me any heads up about this DPF process or when to expect it. Am I OK to continue to run the tractor and is there anything I should be doing or should do relative to this?
Thank you.
firhead


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

DPF = Diesel Particulate Filter. When the filter gets partially plugged with diesel exhaust particulate, the system automatically goes through a regeneration process to clean it. You should read your owner's manual. If the dealer didn't give you a manual, he should have, go back and get one.


----------



## firhead (Apr 21, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Stink is from the regeneration heat in the DPF cannister. I take it you have never even lifted the hood, did you bother to read the owners manual. It explains the DPF and how it works and what you should do, I suggest strongly you read it.
> 
> Along those lines, have you ever checked the tire pressure? checked the oil in the engine or gearbox, water in the battery or in the radiator (coolant)? tractors big or small are not plug and play. They can be for a while, until they break down that is.


Please...with all due respect. I have had multiple tractors over four decades: Deere, Massey, Allis Chalmers, a very functional Farmall Super C. I've lifted the hood on all of these many, many times. I've changed engine oil, gear case oil, replaced radiators, fuel tanks, tires, batteries. I am quite familiar with the aspects of traditional machine maintenance. I am simply asking for advice on a process that is new to me. Granted, I should have consulted the owners manual more closely. I appreciate the advice from you all. I would ask that perhaps in the future, don't assume that someone like me is in total ignorance of what is required of maintaining machinery and rant from that perspective. It just comes off as rude.


----------



## firhead (Apr 21, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Obviously you didn't read your owners manual. It plainly states how the DPF works and what to expect.
> 
> Far as owning other tractors. still no excuse for complacency.
> 
> ...


If I were complacent, I wouldn't have posted a request for help in the first place. I readily admitted I didn't dig into the manual deep enough; my bad. But you ARE rude. I don't mean to get into a pissing match with somebody over something like tractor maintenance. If you work, I feel for those who must deal with you on a daily basis. You and I can certainly agree on one thing: thankfully we're not neighbors.


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

OP- good post and good question. It is important that the RPMs remain up near the PTO rpm range during this process. It's OK that you keep operating it while it's burning off the soot, but try to avoid lower RPMs so you can help it get done. (The light will go out when it is done.)

In fact, with these DPF equipped machines, wherever possible it is always helpful to operate it at a higher RPM than you may otherwise. In short, excessive idling and lower RPM will create more soot and require more frequent regens (which is what you are experiencing now).


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow......Reading this thread really makes a person want to ask a question on this forum......NOT..................This is crazy.....


----------



## firhead (Apr 21, 2021)

nota4re said:


> OP- good post and good question. It is important that the RPMs remain up near the PTO rpm range during this process. It's OK that you keep operating it while it's burning off the soot, but try to avoid lower RPMs so you can help it get done. (The light will go out when it is done.)
> 
> In fact, with these DPF equipped machines, wherever possible it is always helpful to operate it at a higher RPM than you may otherwise. In short, excessive idling and lower RPM will create more soot and require more frequent regens (which is what you are experiencing now).


Thank you very much for helping me understand what's going on here. I never saw a DPF Warning light go on....just the DPF Progress one. So I figured it started the soot burning process at some point, but I didn't know if it was completed when I shut the tractor down because the light was still on. I assumed that if it was not, when I started up the tractor again, once it got up to temp, it would finish it out...but I was not sure. I am used to running older (50's, 60's and 70's stuff) and it's not natural for me to keep the RPMs up. I have to get used to the fact that that three cylinder is happy spinning up there in that range. What kind of compound do you think it turns those carbon particles into? It does have a unique odor.
I appreciate your informative, civil response to my questions. You have renewed my faith in this forum.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

There should be a switch on that one that allows you to either stop it from doing a regen or force it to do a regen.....My CK3510 has a rocker type switch on the dash that if you push it up it will stop it from doing a regen and if you push it down it will force it to do a regen. And yes, DPF engines do have a unique smell to them.....Much worse stink if you have a larger one that uses the DEF fluid along with the DPF.....By the way, sorry for the rudeness of some people on this forum but they do not represent the vast majority of people on here.....Just ignore them and ask any question that you wish to ask......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

First off, my newest tractor is a 2004 so they aren't new. I won't own a T4 final emissions compliant tractor. Secondly, your owners manual explains the 'regeneration process in detail' All you have to do is read and comprehend it. Finally, I have owners manuals for all my powered implements including those that are computer controlled and first thing I do (and always have) is I read the manuals front to back and digest what they say and apply that to field operations.

Don't have 10 either, just 2 which is all I need.

I will say that if you 'ignore' the regen process, at some point the tractor will derate and the ONLY solution will be a trip to your dealer. Only can your dealer (with his proprietary scan tools) can reset the emissions controls and restore proper engine operation.

I've seen that before with T4 compliant engines. Continually ignoring regen will ultimately cause internal engine damage as the DPF will clog up and restrict exhaust flow which in turn causes internal engine damage.

All you have to do is follow the instructions in the owners manual and be happy.

If you were my neighbor and posed the same questions, you'd get the same answers face to face.

My only 2....


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

firhead said:


> snuggle up to a mirror with a keyboard and cultivate your personality disorder with someone who will accept your crap.


Have to agree. SideCarFlip - perhaps it's not your intention but you frequently come off like a horse's ass. And don't try to mask that by saying that you are simply direct and to the point. You ARE often RUDE - and, I'm sorry, but that's not for you to judge. With ~1,000 posts in 5mo of joining the forum, clearly you believe you have a lot of expertise to bestow on virtually everyone. I got the same BS from you in my early posts. A real, non-constructive PITA. The irony is that if everyone was to answer their own questions and the forum here kind of withered out - what would people like you do with their lives? Clearly, you have WAY too much time to spend here. In reality if you "talk" to your neighbors the way that you speak to people here..... maybe they don't like/appreciate you either.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I will say that if you 'ignore' the regen process, at some point the tractor will derate and the ONLY solution will be a trip to your dealer. Only can your dealer (with his proprietary scan tools) can reset the emissions controls and restore proper engine operation.
> 
> I've seen that before with T4 compliant engines. Continually ignoring regen will ultimately cause internal engine damage as the DPF will clog up and restrict exhaust flow which in turn causes internal engine damage.
> 
> ...



OK......We agree on at least one thing......LOL.....Yes, after having dealt with T4 compliant diesel engines for the last several years in pickup trucks, tractors and semi trucks I agree that continually stopping and postponing the regen process will eventually bite you in the butt.....The only reason that users have the ability to do this is so they can temporarily suspend the regen process until they can get to a stopping point then allow the equipment to do the regen....Most if not all semi trucks now will give you a warning that you have 60 minutes until partial engine derate then once they go into partial derate you have 90 minutes until full engine derate....Partial derate is shutting down to a max of 45 MPH and full derate is 25 MHP max......Not something you want to get into....


----------



## Beetgrower (Sep 1, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> OK......We agree on at least one thing......LOL.....Yes, after having dealt with T4 compliant diesel engines for the last several years in pickup trucks, tractors and semi trucks I agree that continually stopping and postponing the regen process will eventually bite you in the butt.....The only reason that users have the ability to do this is so they can temporarily suspend the regen process until they can get to a stopping point then allow the equipment to do the regen....Most if not all semi trucks now will give you a warning that you have 60 minutes until partial engine derate then once they go into partial derate you have 90 minutes until full engine derate....Partial derate is shutting down to a max of 45 MPH and full derate is 25 MHP max......Not something you want to get into....


Ok so I got a dk myself and the books not to clear on this. If I’m running it and I’m near the end of my work and the progress light comes on I should not just stop it but if I have enough time- and fuel - just park it and run the rpm up, let it do it’s thing until the light goes out? Thanks.


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

Beetgrower said:


> Ok so I got a dk myself and the books not to clear on this. If I’m running it and I’m near the end of my work and the progress light comes on I should not just stop it but if I have enough time- and fuel - just park it and run the rpm up, let it do it’s thing until the light goes out? Thanks.


I guess that's what I would do. In theory, you could shut it down and the next time you used it, keep the RPMs at the PTO range and it will complete its thing. But, I would probably just let it sit and do its thing - at least the first time.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If it's like the Kubota regen system, if you are working the unit fairly hard at higher RPM, at least with Kubota, if you continue with that operating regimen, Kubota's will regen and complete the cycle without ever stopping. IOW, just keep working it until the light goes out.

The only time you are required to do a 'parked' regen is when the rpm and load is insufficient to bring the SCR cannister to operating temperature and that is the only time a parked regen is required. Same applies to big trucks that are T4 final. If you are using the engine under sustained load (like driving down the highway with a loaded trailer, there is no need to stop and regen as the emissions controls will complete the regen and purge cycle as you drive.

I would imagine your emissions hardware and software work the same way as Kubota's and all big trucks that are T4 final.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Beetgrower said:


> just park it and run the rpm up,


I believe the ECM will automatically adjust the rpm when parked. I know Kubota's do.


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I believe the ECM will automatically adjust the rpm when parked. I know Kubota's do.


That's correct for the Kioti's as well. The light comes on to tell you when the tractor is running a regen process. You have the option to keep on working - and let it complete. You can use one side of the switch to cancel the re-gen (though I'm not sure of the circumstances that would warrant doing this.) The other way on the rocker switch will invoke the re-gen process and as Sidecar accurately points out, the tractor will increase rpms and run the process by itself. There is a youtube video for Kioti's that explains this more thoroughly.


----------



## firhead (Apr 21, 2021)

nota4re said:


> That's correct for the Kioti's as well. The light comes on to tell you when the tractor is running a regen process. You have the option to keep on working - and let it complete. You can use one side of the switch to cancel the re-gen (though I'm not sure of the circumstances that would warrant doing this.) The other way on the rocker switch will invoke the re-gen process and as Sidecar accurately points out, the tractor will increase rpms and run the process by itself. There is a youtube video for Kioti's that explains this more thoroughly.


OK that helps me out. Must be some pretty fancy chips in there but we'll go with it. Wish I had one of them in me.


----------



## Appaloosa2 (Apr 20, 2020)

I just keep on doing what ever I doing when it regens. If I am finished with tractor and it still is in regen about 15-20 minutes I will park it with rpm at about 2500 and let it finish it's thing. You will hear a different tone out of the engine during and when finished. CK4010SE


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Most regens are automatic, and the regen light is notification to the operator, that a regen of the DPF is underway. Typically, a regen is triggered when exhaust particulates (soot) collecting in the DPF, creates an exhaust pressure difference, and a sensor measuring this pressure differential, calls for a regen or burn-out of the ceramic DPF filter element. If your working with your tractor, just continue with what ever your tractor was working on. 

Strong advice, the DPF loves exhaust heat, and so even before a regen occurs, try to keep your engine rpm's up to encourage that exhaust heat. This will not only increase the time period between regens, and but make all regens successful. 

The few times I have ever seen the Tier4 regen emissions fail on a Kioti, has been during an injector failure, resulting in an over supply of fuel to the engine, overwhelming the DPF with unburned diesel. All it takes is just one fuel injector going bad to fully plug the DPF. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## firhead (Apr 21, 2021)

Appaloosa2 said:


> I just keep on doing what ever I doing when it regens. If I am finished with tractor and it still is in regen about 15-20 minutes I will park it with rpm at about 2500 and let it finish it's thing. You will hear a different tone out of the engine during and when finished. CK4010SE


I'm getting the picture here. I have to square up with the fact that the rpm should be kept up with these types of engines for their health and to get effective work out of them. I'm used to the old timers. If I hook up a log splitter to this thing, any suggestions on rpm range; I realize it's not the most efficient tool for the job but it's what I have.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I just realized that thread had an unanswered question on this post......Sorry.........I have driven/operated diesel powered equipment with the T4 compliant engines for several years now both on road and off road... The best advice that I can give you is the less you let them idle, the less they are going to want to regen, the longer they will last and the better off you are.....If you are using a log splitter or something that only runs off the hydros and the tractor is stationary then there is no need to run the tractor at max rpms..........Somewhere mid range will keep the temp up enough that it will not cause you any problems......Using a PTO powered implement, just keep it to the high end or the PTO power curve. If you are using a pull behind implement then you put the throttle to the firewall.....


----------

